# Hecken auswählen und pflanzen



## segafried (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte unseren alten Holzzaun, der mittlerweile schon recht morsch ist abreißen und stattdessen einen "natürlichen Zaun" hinpflanzen. Eine Hecke soll es also sein. Tue mich aber etwas schwer mit der Auswahl einer passenden Hecke. Ich suche etwas robstes, pflegeleichtes was ich nicht mehrmals im Jahr schneiden muss. Die Gartenhecke muss auch nicht schnellwachsend sein, dafür aber dicht. Habt ihr Ideen und Vorschläge?


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2017)

hi,

wie wäre es mit einer Bambushecke (Fargesia)


----------



## Kolja (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wie lang/breit/hoch soll sie denn werden dürfen?
Lage schattig/sonnig?
Magst du es gerne ordentlich?
Nur eine Pflanzensorte?
Wenn Du schneiden musst, kannst Du dann auf das Nachbargrundstück?

Ich mag es ja gerne "unordentlich". Also verschiedene __ Heckenpflanzen gemischt. Am liebsten, wenn sie einen Lebensraum für Vögel, Insekten etc. bilden.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

Buchenhecke. Grün und rot möglich.


----------



## rollikoi (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Buchenhecken sind schön ohne Zweifel. Hab ja selber eine Hainbuchenhecke.
Aber einmal pro Jahr schneiden ist da zu wenig, dreimal pro Jahr sollte schon sein damit sie die Form behält.

LG Bernd


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

Unsere Nachbarin (Zahnärztin) hat auf dem Parkplatz eine Buchenhecke.
Die wird 1x im Jahr geschnitte und sieht immer top gepflegt aus.
Vielleicht gibt es Unterarten?


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juni 2017)

Wir haben auf ca. 40m __ HEckenpflanzen von Naturagart gesetzt. Da ist auch die Idee her. Immer so 3 Pflanzen einer Sorte. Das hat den Vorteil, dass immer irgendetwas blüht.
Ausserdem kann man, wenn man merkt, dass eine Pflanze zu pflegeintensiv ist oder eingeht leichter 3 andere Pflanzen setzen.

Rausgenommen haben wir z.B. die Heckenrose. War zu pflegeintensiv....

Ansonsten ist alls dabei, Yasmin, Weigerer (blüht am längsten und schönsten), __ Holunder, Ginster, __ Schneeball, __ Berberitze, Erbsenstrauch, Felsenbirne, Glanzmispel....


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wir haben auf ca. 40m __ HEckenpflanzen von Naturagart gesetzt. Da ist auch die Idee her. Immer so 3 Pflanzen einer Sorte. Das hat den Vorteil, dass immer irgendetwas blüht.
> Ausserdem kann man, wenn man merkt, dass eine Pflanze zu pflegeintensiv ist oder eingeht leichter 3 andere Pflanzen setzen.
> 
> Rausgenommen haben wir z.B. die Heckenrose. War zu pflegeintensiv....
> ...


Thorsten dein Teich grünt ja 
Was ist mit deiner Filteranlage los? 
Die sollte doch jetzt schlagkräftig sein. 

Aber schöne Hecke. Mischen ist auch schön!


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Juni 2017)

Sind Bilder vom vorigen Jahr.
Filteranlage ist ja "schlagkräftig".
Per Knopfdruck UV aktiviert und somit Bodensicht und Schwebelgen weg.
Dafür wächst jetzt der Algenrasen auf den Stufen und Wänden.
Natur halt.
Teichbau und Gartengestaltung muss man genießen.....Filterkellerabdeckung (Blech) fehlt noch

Die Rosen hinten vor dem weißen Nachbarshaus wurden entfernt und noch 3 Weigerer eingesetzt.

Momentan sieht es nach sonnigen Wochen so aus:


----------



## segafried (29. Juni 2017)

Sieht schön aus.


----------



## segafried (29. Juni 2017)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ja ich mag es gerne ordentlich, aber auf 3 Mal im Jahr schneiden ganz ehrlich nicht die Lust. Mit der Höhe der Gartenhecke ist es auch wieder so eine Sache. Habe kein Problem auf eine Leiter zu steigen, aber wenn ich mir mal die Aufstellung für maximal zulässige Wuchshöhe von __ Heckenpflanzen in meinem Bundesland unter http://www.garten-held.com/heckenpflanzen/#Maximal_zulaessige_Wuchshoehe_nach_Bundesland angucke, kann ich mir ganz Hohes abschminken. Buche finde ich als Hecke schonmal ganz gut, Thuja auch (haben die Nachbarn) nur was mich dabei stört ist dass die ja giftig sein soll. Wenn meine Nichte zu Besuch kommt, will ich nicht dran Schuld sein wenn Sie sich gesundheitliche Schäden zuzieht.

Apropos Bambus. gefällt mir auch aber wuchert das Zeug nicht tierisch wenn man keine Wurzelsperre einbaut?


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

segafried schrieb:


> Apropos Bambus. gefällt mir auch aber wuchert das Zeug nicht tierisch wenn man keine Wurzelsperre einbaut?


Fargesia nicht.
Diese sind Horst-bildend.

Die anderen bilden Rizome (lange spitze Wurzeln) die viele Meter wandern könne und dadurch Schäden und ungewollte Ausbreitung verursachen können.


----------



## segafried (29. Juni 2017)

Ok danke für den Tipp, kommt auf meine Liste


----------



## Kolja (30. Juni 2017)

z.B. hier   sind __ Heckenpflanzen mit Wuchshöhe, Standort und Schnittverträglichkeit gelistet.


----------



## Anja Thomas (1. Juli 2017)

__ Buchsbaum? Wächst langsam, ist __ immergrün, einmal schneiden langt. Ist aber auch giftig. Aber das ist ja fast alles, die Dosis macht es....


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Juli 2017)

Wir haben z.B. eine Kirschlorbeerhecke vorne und seitlich ..
Wird alle 2 Jahre geschnitten.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Juli 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Wir haben z.B. eine Kirschlorbeerhecke vorne und seitlich ..
> Wird alle 2 Jahre geschnitten.


Nur alle 2 Jahre?
Bei uns Wächst der in einem Jahr locker 30-40 cm.
Vielleicht  habt Ihr auch eine andere Sorte, wenn es so was gibt.

Wenn es langsam wachsen soll und nicht viel Arbeit, dann würde ich auch zum __ Buchsbaum greifen.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Juli 2017)

Wächst bei uns eher in die Höhe, als in die Breite..
Kratzen fast an der 3 m Marke.
Letztes Jahr wurde er geschnitten, dieses Jahr wird ausgesetzt.

Lorbeersträucher gibt es viele verschiedene Arten ..


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2017)

Baut doch eine Mauer mal sie grün an und ihr müsst nix weiter machen 
Aso ich geh mal den Regen weg pumpen.


----------

